# Motorhome price hikes



## rossifan (Apr 9, 2009)

Nobody posting any comments,good,bad or otherwise on the price increases that Swift Group have introduced.Mid-April on the Autocruise range and early May on the Swift range and no press releases in any of the four mags. that specialise on motorhomes!
I read all of them and regulary follow the three forums-but not a word-have they slipped under the radar?
I guess this is due to Euro exchange rates,it can't be because of price increases on british parts or labour cost as we are all taking pay cuts or wage freezes,are'nt we?
Anybody got an opinion on this? being as Swift are not going to enlighten us!


----------

